# What Would SJs Do?



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

First, I will scream, cry and laugh at the same time. If I don't get admitted to a mental asylum, I would go to the best restaurant in town and buy presents for my friends and family. If she wants to travel, I would pay for my mom's trip around the world. Then, after enjoying myself, I would get back to reality. I would purchase several real estates around the world. I would fund different charities/medical research and help third-world countries. I would set aside some for retirement. I would also publish books, and go for higher education (Degree, Masters, and perhaps even a Doctorate!). With that amount of money, I would probably adopt some kids from third world countries. (Provided their parents agree, of course. I'm not the type to force someone to leave their countries and their homes just because I'm capable of providing for them.)

But seriously though, humans are materialistic and greedy. I know for an fact, given that amount of money, I would want even more money. So, if I were to get a 100 million dollars, I would probably give most away, and keep maybe a smaller sum (5 million? 10?) for a comfortable retirement.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I always wanted to work in engineering, but the business jerks never hire people for internships, they all want neatly packaged engineers trained by someone else for 3-5 years

so I'd start my own company and take lots of people without experience, as well as hire experienced people to train them and kick the ass of all the business fools who are looking for a free ride, hell yeah!

poetic justice beeeeeeyooooootch!


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

I remember a similar thread in the ISTJ forum some time ago. Back then the number of wishes were limited, so I could only wish for the first one on the list. This thread is way better. 


- Conduct various scientific research. Emphasis on medicine (cancer, Alzheimer's, and the common cold to be really ambitious), environmental preservation and space exploration.

- Obtain Bachelor's degrees in 10+ fields: Biology, Chemistry, Philosophy, Music, Medicine, Bioengineering, Mechanical Engineering, History, Geography, Zoology. Obtain Masters and Doctorates in 2+ fields. 

- Produce and record that guitar album I'd always dreamed of making. Tour with Buckethead. Take up bass guitar, drums, erhu, sihu. 

- Buy an island in the pacifics, one with emerald green waters and a pristine beach. 

- See all the natural wonders of the world: Antarctica, the Amazon rain forest, choral reefs of Papua New Guinea, Norwegian fjords, acid pools in Yellowstone National Park, the Red Sea, Ayers Rock. 

- My own indoor shooting range. 

- Build up huge multinational corporations, have fun playing the stock market. 

- Restore old palaces in my city. Give fire fighters, paramedics and police officers a pay raise. 

- Get into politics. Heck I could even run for president of my country. Woo hoo!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I would not work anymore, pay off my house and buy another keeping both, i would buy land in Mexico and give it to groups of indigenous peoples living there (since the govt keeps wanting to take their land from them) I would always treat when my friends and i go to lunch and i would buy my husband a car.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

See avatar.


----------



## indiharisn (Apr 18, 2011)

As MissJordan pointed out, putting unlimited money out into the (hypothetical) economy would cause inflation on an epic scale. So I would ration my (hypothetical) spending over time.

I would give nearly everything to charity, and quit working so I could spend all my time doing charity work. I would also buy a house. Not anything luxurious, though. Just an ordinary house. And once a year or so I might take a trip, because I love to travel. Not 5 star hotels and my own private jet kind of trips, though. More like backpacking across New Zealand.


----------



## bob_toeback (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I'd probably go to school, well actually probably not. Id only go so I could ake movies afterwards, but with that money I could make the movies I want without school. I'd move somewhere cool. and other than like buying food and shelter and trivial stuff Id give the rest away I guess, its not like Id need infinite money ever.


----------

